

"We fully retract this paper from the published record" - Anon84
http://scienceblogs.com/appliedstatistics/2010/02/we_fully_retract_this_paper_fr.php

======
lutorm
Funny link in one of the comments to a paper titled "Most scientific results
are false". Does that apply to that paper, too?

~~~
yread
A nice discussion of the paper:

[http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2005/09...](http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2005/09/why_most_publis.html)

